# 83 Datsun Nissan Carb



## Highwaydriller (Nov 4, 2013)

I am looking for information on the carb on the truck I just bought. It is a Z24 engine and right now it has an aftermarket carb sitting on the intake and I have the original on the bench.
I have looked on the carb and can find no tags or numbers. Are they hidden??
I am wanting to find a rebuild kit and hopefully a diagram of the vacuum lines.

Thanks in advance


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If you are rebuilding the original carb, it's a Hitachi EQPD. You can use Standard Motor Products kit #1514. As far as the vacuum diagrams, you can probably find them in the free repair guides at Autozone.com; you just have to register an e-mail to use them. I would suggest you get an 83 Nissan 720 factory service manual if you plan on keeping it for a while; it has a ton of useful information. You might be able to locate a used one on Ebay for a reasonable price.


----------



## Highwaydriller (Nov 4, 2013)

Thanks for the info


----------

